# Where can I get Spartex in a hurry?



## Chuck_G (Jun 18, 2003)

I had someone taking care of my birds while I was out of town. Just got back and found one of the squabs had lumps on both sides of it's neck. I also noticed a little discharge from it's beak. I opened the beak and did see some "yellow cottage cheese" material towards the rear.
It did have a few seeds in it's crop, so the parents must have been able to feed it. This is the first time I have seen Canker in any of my birds. How contagious is it and how should I treat the other birds. Sorry for the long post, but I'm worried. I dont want to loose the little guy, His coloring is unique from the others.
Thanks for any help you can offer.
Chuck


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Chuck,
Sorry to hear about your little one & it's problems.

*How contagious is it? * Very!!  

I have never had to treat a baby for canker so I will leave that advice to the experts.

I would suggest, however, to isolate the baby, it's sibling & the parents from any other birds, if you haven't already done so. 

Others will be along shortly to assist you.
Please keep us posted on how things are coming along.

Cindy


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

Isolate the bird from his parents, treat the parents or any bird that came in contact with him (adult) by giving them one spartrix pill for now.. 

If he has a sibling that seems fine then give him one spartrix as well but leave him with the parents. 
You must take over and hand feed the sick bird, how old is he? Also if he is 14 days + give him one spartrix pill each day for 3 days and see how that goes.. 
If he is 14 days + you can easy hand feed him some soaked seeds/peas/corn or pellets.

Mary


----------



## Chuck_G (Jun 18, 2003)

The baby is just about 3 weeks old now.
I have 2 youngsters that I raised from 2 days old that are ready to go outside into the juvenile area. All the other pigeons are in an aviary. I can bring the baby in but I don't have any sparrix at this time. I need to get it right away. I need to know where I can purchase some.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Chuck .. you have two places .. Magnolia Bird Farm (one in Riverside and one in Anaheim) and also JEDDS in Anaheim .. I know JEDDS has the meds you need so suggest you check http://www.jedds.com. Most likely Magnolia does also, but I think they are closed for 4th of July.

Both JEDDS and Magnolia are close enough to you to be easy ..

Terry


----------



## Chuck_G (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks Terry
I work in downtown LA so I will try and get there tomorrow either during or after work.
I'll probably hit you up for more info later and I will give an update on the Pidj.
Thanks again,
Chuck


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Spartrix*

Spartrix is good--hopefully you'll get it soon. In the meantime, you can treat your baby with Fishzole, which contains the same medication as Flagyl. Fishzole can be purchased in most pet stores. Give it 1/2 tablet per day. 

We had a 3-month-old come down with Trichomoniasis (Canker) this spring and it was the first time I had a problem with it in my loft. We consulted a vet and he had us treat the entire flock with Flagyl in liquid form, directly in their mouths, for 5 days. Extremely tedious, but effective. No one else showed any sign of illness. There are a number of good flock medications you can get from any pigeon supply. Try Global, Foy's or Jedd's. 

How many pigeons do you have? If you don't have many, I'd be inclined to treat everyone with Spartrix, as I think it's more effective than meds in the water. Follow the directions on the package--I think it's one tablet/bird for 2-3 days.

It's my understanding that most pigeons carry Trich and live with it okay until they undergo some kind of stress. In the case of babies, they are vulnerable and can die from it. For this reason, it's a good idea to treat the flock every few months with something like Global's Multi-mix to control Canker, Coccidiosis and worms. Especially prior to the breeding season.

Good luck with your baby. Our youngster with Trich almost died from a large lesion in his esophagus, but he pulled through and is doing well.


----------



## Chuck_G (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks for all the help.
I have six other youngsters, so I also treated them as well.
I treated the adults with a water additive.
The one baby is now doing great! He was not able to eat anything, so I crushed the spatrix pill and added a little water. I then used an eye dropper to get this liquid down his throat. It took a little while,because I didn't want him to aspirate the liquid. After the second day the blockage was gone. I continued him on the spartrix for two more days. He is now eating on his own and gaining strength.
Again, thanks for all your help.
Chuck


----------



## Evan Garris (Apr 26, 2004)

http://www.chevita.com/tauben/e-index3.html?session=joIDdfqo5D5EhtBqMFed3So479


----------

